# Syringe Pump



## Biomedical (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات أحد الملفات المميزة والتي تشرح مبدأ عمل ال Syringe Pump أو ما يعرف باسم مضخة الحقن الوريدي، أيضا تجدون عناوين أهم الشركات في هذا المجال ومقارنة بينهم من حيث المواصفات .

علاوة على ذلك قمت أيضا بتحميل برنامج (فلاش) للمساعدة على معرفة استخدام أحد هذه الأجهزة وطريقة إعدادها للعمل حتى يتسنى للجميع فهم آلية عملها .

لتحميل البرنامج استخدم الرابط التالي ولا تنسوا تحميل الملف المرفق أيضا :


Download​

أطيب التحيات لكم جميعا .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

وضوع جامد اوى


----------

